# Who writes these things???



## Banned (Apr 19, 2010)

I bought a flat-iron today for my hair.  I don't normally read the little booklets that come with appliances, but I was bored, so I did.

Point #6:

Never use this product while sleeping.

Seriously?  Cause that's when I create my best hairstyles.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 19, 2010)

It's perfectly safe as long as you sleep in a bath tub filled with water


----------



## Retired (Apr 20, 2010)

> Never use this product while sleeping.



Who writes this stuff?

Short answer: the lawyers!

In Canada we find these warnings silly and irrelavant, however products made for sale in the U.S. require all these warnings and more because lawsuits are initiated for the most frivolous of reasons.  Nothing is sold in the U.S. unless the lawyers have figured out every possible way the product could be misused and result in a lawsuit.

I bought opaque some sunshades for the winshield of my car recently, to block the sun from heating the car while parked...the warning label stated, "Do not drive with sunshades in place".


----------



## adaptive1 (Apr 20, 2010)

That was funny, I like 'this bag is not a toy."  Really, because when I was a child my parents tried to tell me it was?

And i have always loved all those warnings on the pillows, 'dont removed tag until delivered to the consumer.' makes me feel rebellious.....

hey, i grew up in small town prairies, these are the kinds of things we did on the weekends ok.......


----------



## Banned (Apr 21, 2010)

Like the Superman costume that says:

"Wearing this cape will not enable you to fly."

Are we that litigious of a society that common sense has completely disappeared?  Sheesh.  It's scary to think that every ridiculous warning out there is there because someone actually did that, and then tried to sue the manufacturer.


----------

